# My Site



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Check out my new layout. www.shaweg.com/newlayout.html

I felt the old layout was too simple and basic! www.shaweg.com

Check it out and let me know what you think. Some links work and some don't, they will all work before I make it the main page!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks good. Your little girl is a cutie! 

The only thing I saw was on the NICU page, where the dark background with the tree made it difficult to read the text.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah... the only thing i would change is the NICU page. change the page layout/background so that it's similar to the main page. the tiled background makes it hard to focus on the content.

otherwise the rest of the site looks great.


----------

